# Scolopendra sp. or who called robusta



## Voks (May 17, 2013)

In my view, this pede seems better than viridicornis.



still color looks chocolate, not red or orange. 
that's why i love than viridicornis
hope he grows well likes his nicname. _robust_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 17, 2013)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 17, 2013)

Is it a light colored Sc. galapagoensis?  Did you catch it yourself?


----------



## beetleman (May 17, 2013)

that's exactly like mine, very light coloring also,mines pushing about 9" just molted,still has alot of growing to do,yours is a beauty yeah "robusta" hmmm......so many arguments about the name.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 17, 2013)

I think the name is not used much like it used to, but I know some people use to call galapagoensis "robusta", along with one or two other pedes, got a little confusing there, I guess it still is a little.


----------



## Voks (May 18, 2013)

I'm not scientist so it's specific name is not matter to me. hehe..


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 18, 2013)

Specific name should matter to you, because if you plan to reproduce it, you have to know what sp. is it. And also to give it the proper care with optimous conditions. That is not responsable by your side. So... that's your pede...

In the other hand, last studies consider this pede, such a Scolopendra galapagoensis, with their bright coloration.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Voks (May 19, 2013)

Actually, I have plan to breed in cross. _S.gigantea, S.viridicornis, S.galapagoensis_ and this pede what i upload. Hope to cross breed _S.morsitans _came from Austrailia and Africa. Also _S.subspinipes _would be best start.  
That would be easy if i can 'steal' and 'replace' the sperm when they are in mating. As you said, Yep That's not responsable to me. i just want to see what happen if they cross breed.
I don't have will to breed in "original descent" and to keep actual specimen title. 

I herd from man that they are came from Cajamarca so i only have to do is make enviroment as simillar as there were.
You should broke idea that "same specimen has same enviroment". As specimen has variation, habitat also has variation.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 19, 2013)

Hello Voks,
i'm agree with you in your last sentence, but i'm not at the same level. "As the habitat has variation, the pede has variation".
Colour, in pedes, is not too significant for a big adaptation to other enviroments. In mamals, for example in humans, it was very important in the past.
More or less, all the species, are found acording some temperature and humidity parametres. And of course galapagoensis, must to be always in the same range (tropical) independely of their colouration.
Pedes are cosmopolite but a specie never lives in different biotopes (with a few exceptions like S. morsitans). But in general, one sp. belongs to a concrete biotope.

In other hand, inbreeding diferent species of pedes maybe a little difficult...i wish you the best luck for that, and of course keep us informed . 

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Voks (May 19, 2013)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Hello Voks,
> i'm agree with you in your last sentence, but i'm not at the same level. "As the habitat has variation, the pede has variation".
> Colour, in pedes, is not too significant for a big adaptation to other enviroments. In mamals, for example in humans, it was very important in the past.
> More or less, all the species, are found acording some temperature and humidity parametres. And of course galapagoensis, must to be always in the same range (tropical) independely of their colouration.
> ...


Thanks to reply my post and agree with my opinion. This topic is very hard to me  i just majoring in geography not biology or ecoscience just tried in liberal arts.
(most of my university professor majored in humanities geography so I can't say about physical geographic idea and species distribution or correlation between color, species, and space.)
Only i can say and believe is just depends on catcher's answer, my experiential idea. Still there is many arguments in evolution between geographical factor. 

Yes i also hope it goes all right.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 19, 2013)

Voks said:


> (most of my university professor majored in humanities geography so I can't say about physical geographic idea and species distribution or correlation between color, species, and space.)


Yes! That is the idea! you can correlation a pede with their distribution area acording their colour! 

For example S. dehanni "flamelegs" lives in Myanmar and S. dehanni, "mau chau" lives only in south of vietnam. Both are the same spp.

In other hand, there is, as always an exception. Sometimes there is may colouration forms cohabiting one seme enviroment. Like the S. oraniensis that i can found in my garden.







Cheers
Carles

PD: When do you pretend to ID a pede, i just whant to say to you that first take a look to anatomy, and before, take a look to thirs colour, you will fail less pede's ID by this way ()

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hjk9815 (Aug 23, 2013)

*About pictures.*

I had ever seen those pictures in Korean communities site.

Who's the owner that S.robusta in the picture?::


----------

